# перчатки баяниста



## bombastic (17 Апр 2012)

Друзья - баянисты! спрашиваю Вашей помощи, тк давно заметил интересную штуку - на зарубежных и наших музыкантах, на левой руке перчатку без пальцев (грубо говоря чулок на запястье с большим пальцем). Где их делают, или продают скажите пожалуйста. Можно ли сделать их самому и из чего?


----------



## acco (18 Апр 2012)

Некоторые играют и у нас в Литве.
Перчатка для того чтобы не потела рука. 
По простому, можно сделать из носка (гольфы) - отрезать так, чтобы получился цилиндр, а после сделать дырку для большого пальца. 
Некоторые подобные перчатки вяжут из шерсти. 

Удобно тем, у кого очень потеет левая рука. 
Мне не понравилась подобная перчатка, но возможно нужна просто привычка.


----------



## zet10 (18 Апр 2012)

Vadim Karnitsky писал:


> Удобно тем, у кого очень потеет левая рука.


Ерунда полная,к потовыделению она ни имеет ни какого отношения... Данная перчатка служит для лучшего трения между корпусом и ремнем левой руки! Очень удобная штука если привыкнуть!


----------



## bombastic (18 Апр 2012)

спасибо за ответ!
вы все правы! 
я именно потому и ищу её - т.к натянул левый ремень, поменял посадку и появилась сильная потребность в скольжении материала (кожа руки просто прилипает, когда потеет или нет)


----------



## Vladimir Zh (18 Апр 2012)

Ребята, не майтесь ерундой. Все эти "прибамбасы" типа: соединительный ремень сзади, мощный панцирь-накладка за грифом, якобы всё это для лучшей устойчивости инструмента. Теперь - перчатки. Нормальные ремни, и правильная посадка! Вот всё, что Вам нужно. Если Вам играть неудобно, устраняйте ПРИЧИНУ, а не создавайте нагромождение ненужных аксессуаров.


----------



## bombastic (18 Апр 2012)

никто ничего не нагромождает. я думаю, что после мастер класса пр.Шарова у меня самая правильная посадка. а вот проблему узкого ремня, я кроме покупки новых ремней решить не могу 
(перчатка на левой это спасение).


КСТАТИ. куплю ремни! аккордеон 54 (расширенный) 
очень важно, чтобы ремень левого полукорпуса изнутри был сделан из кожи.


----------



## zet10 (18 Апр 2012)

Могу Вам предложить тогда родные ремни от вашего инструмента,цена 2 тыс.руб. за комплект!

Vladimir Zh писал:


> Теперь - перчатки. Нормальные ремни, и правильная посадка!


А какое отношение перчатка имеет к Ремням и тем более к посадке?...проблемма левой руки именно в том, что трение о крышку не всегда бывает равномерным,для этого и нужна перчатка.


----------



## ze_go (18 Апр 2012)

Vladimir Zh писал:


> Ребята, не майтесь ерундой. Все эти "прибамбасы" типа: соединительный ремень сзади, мощный панцирь-накладка за грифом, якобы всё это для лучшей устойчивости инструмента. Теперь - перчатки. Нормальные ремни, и правильная посадка! Вот всё, что Вам нужно. Если Вам играть неудобно, устраняйте ПРИЧИНУ, а не создавайте нагромождение ненужных аксессуаров.


Вы хоть сами пробовали те "прибамбасы", о которых написали весь свой бред?
Неужели тот же Ю.Шишкин из-за "маяния ерундой" имеет "ложный гриф" и соединительный ремешок сзади. Я, к примеру, из-за покатости плеч постоянно пользуюсь ремешком - ремни съезжают - исполнитель же не сидит во время исполнения статично. Т.е по Вашей логике мне следовало бы сделать пластику плеч, устранив их покатость? :biggrin:


----------



## uri (18 Апр 2012)

я например использую полуперчатку спортивную,из эластичного согревающего материала и согревает и скользит неплохо.только искать такую надо чтобы меньше синтетики было,а то некомфортно будет.посмотрите в магазине спорттоваров."Ерунда" так называемая все же очень удобная...г.н. Vladimir Zh,инструмент более устойчиво и удобно "сидит".Не дураки же придумали...


----------



## Vladimir Zh (18 Апр 2012)

Отвечаю. Аккордеонист, за плечами конса (14 чел. на одно место). Далее работа в училище и муз.школе, восемь лет работы в Театре Эстрады со своим коллективом. СТОЯ. Фигура не идеальная, плечи не параллельно земле (ze_go). Никогда не использовал задний ремень. Инструмент как вкопанный. Не в смысле "сидит крепко", а в смысле "я чувствую его вес и могу с минимальными усилиями им балансировать". 
Через мои руки прошло много таких, как Вы. Глубокое убеждение: если у Вас нет контакта с инструментом, нет опоры при игре, Вы начинаете использовать разные "дополнения". Но это всё лишь усугубляет ситуацию. Игру в перчатках могу лишь сравнить с применением в отношениях с женщиной резино-технического изделия №2. Поиграйте Моцарта, Скарлатти, а не Семёновщину. Если ничего не почувствуете, то дальнейший разговор считаю лишним.


----------



## ze_go (18 Апр 2012)

Vladimir Zh писал:


> восемь лет работы в Театре Эстрады со своим коллективом. СТОЯ.


вот сменно - СТОЯ! в этом и загвозка. стоя играть - ремни вряд ли сползать будут

Vladimir Zh писал:


> Через мои руки прошло много таких, как Вы.


таких, как я у Вас не было, поверьте. каждый исполнитель - индивидуальность, поэтому Ваше мнение касается только Вас непосредственно. играл много лет и без задней застёжки, но с ней гораздо удобнее, во всяком случае, мне 

Vladimir Zh писал:


> Игру в перчатках могу лишь сравнить с применением в отношениях с женщиной резино-технического изделия №2.


ну, это опять таки повторю, только Ваше мнение... каждый использует то, что ему подходит.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (18 Апр 2012)

вот сменно - СТОЯ! в этом и загвозка. стоя играть - ремни вряд ли сползать будут (ZE-GO)

Ага, попробуйте. А до этого пятнадцать лет СИДЯ.
Посадка подразумевает не только чисто внешнюю сторону Вашего расположения относительно инструмента (во, как научно завернул), а главное - мышечную свободу. К этому исполнители идут, иногда, всю жизнь. В качестве примера, те же Ф.Липс, З.Алёшина (список известных исполнителей на других инструментах огромен), которые осознали, что играют не "тем местом" уже будучи лауреатами за 30. Путь в другую сторону очень труден.
Есть, конечно, "уникумы". А.Скляров, например. Проблемы у него были, но, слава богу, его вовремя направили в нужное русло. Побывайте хоть на одном ЖИВОМ концерте этого исполнителя (компрессированные записи в и-нете лучше не слушать). Я думаю, Вы всё поймёте сами.


----------



## zet10 (18 Апр 2012)

Совершенно согласен с ZE-GO,...
А уж пользоваться или не пользоваться "прибамбасами" решит для себя каждый в отдельности,лишь бы они были))..Жизнь не стоит на месте!


----------



## Vladimir Zh (19 Апр 2012)

С Вами всеми полностью согласен. При ходьбе можно привыкнуть и к костылям. Только вот надо ли?


----------



## ze_go (19 Апр 2012)

Vladimir Zh писал:


> При ходьбе можно привыкнуть и к костылям. Только вот надо ли?


от Вы неугомонный! не смотря на Ваши реплики каждый останется при своём мнении. или Вы считаете СВОЁ ЕДИНСТВЕННО ПРАВИЛЬНЫМ! Глупо... :biggrin:


----------



## Vladimir Zh (19 Апр 2012)

Да просто я знаю немало изломанных музыкантских судеб с переигранными руками. Их то как раз учили по Вашим правилам. Я сам через это прошёл, чуть не стал музыкальным калекой. В свою "веру" не обращаю - бесполезный труд. Пытаемся помочь только тем, кто на грани отчаяния. Вот такая песня.


----------



## ze_go (19 Апр 2012)

Vladimir Zh писал:


> Их то как раз учили по Вашим правилам.


Вы вообще внимательно читать посты умеете? О каких таких "моих правилах" Вы говорите? Я что, рекомендовал использовать то или иное "приспособление"? В Сербии большинство играет в перчатке и с задней застёжкой, и что, это как-то сказалось на их руках? Вы гляньте в youtube на их "переигранные руки" :biggrin: Вы какой-то бред пишите, простите. Какая связь мышечной несвободы с наличием "крыла", одеванием перчатки или задней застёжкой? Вся несвобода - в ГОЛОВЕ!


----------



## bombastic (19 Апр 2012)

всем большое спасибо, выход найден, скоро куплю перчатку в спортике.
наверное считаю лишним продолжать спор на эту тему - все итак уже понятно. Благодарю ещё раз!


----------

